# Grace



## Jackson10 (9 Dec 2011)

Sorry, if this is in the wrong forum, or if this has been discussed (I could not find it).

I am giving the grace before dinner at our Christmas party next week, and I was looking for an appropriate grace to give thanks in such a setting. Excuse my ignorance, but is there an "army grace", and if not, does anyone have something that would work?

Thanks.


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Dec 2011)

The simple grace commonly used is: _"For what we are about to receive, thank God."_


----------



## Jackson10 (9 Dec 2011)

Perfect. That works. Thanks.


----------



## Rifleman62 (9 Dec 2011)

Others, found years ago during some research:

For the regiment that brought us together,
For the comradeship that binds us together,
For the bread that we break together,
We thank you thee our god,
Amen

Lord,
Bless the food on our table.
Keep us healthy,
strong and able. 

Good food, good wine, good god!

Good Bread
Good Meat
Good God
Let's Eat.

Incoming food - Grace!, Grace!, Grace!

To us
To our wives
To our horses
And to those who ride them
And above St George,  Long Live the Cavalry

Lord, we have been blessed with good food,
we have been blessed with good wine,
Am I in the right mess??
Amen.

For the bounteous food before us
The scrupulous friends beside us
And the libidinous women among us
Lord we give thanks

God of goodness bless our food,
and keep us in this cheery mood,
Bless our meals and those who serve us,
and for tomorrows hangover,
Lord preserve us!

Rub a dub dub
thanks for the grub
Yea Jesus

Some (Padres??)may be interested in this site:

"Collects" = general prayers.

http://www.oremus.org/labarum/

http://www.oremus.org/labarum/


----------



## Edward Campbell (9 Dec 2011)

Two stories, one true and one I have on very good authority:

1. Back in my former Regiment, somewhere between 40 and 50 years ago, we used to "dine in," formally, every week. Dinner always started with the PMC asking one of the two padres (we had one of each (P) and (RC) in 2RCR) to say grace. But at some recent public event both padres had been annoyingly loquacious and the colonel had made no bones about his displeasure at all the chatter. So, as we stood behind our chairs the PMC said, "Padre ... No, Captain Campbell: would *you* say garce, please?" I (not really surprised at this turn of events) said: "Grace!" There were a couple of stifled chuckles and a couple of deep breathes but the colonel said, "Commendably brief," and we all got on with dinner - the padres haven taken note of the colonel's now well established views on brevity being the soul of wit.

2. My father joined _Skeena_ back in the 1930s. The XO was a dour Presbyterian. At the first dinner he said, "Lieutenant Campbell, would you say grace, please?" My father used the one Michael O'Leary suggested, just above. Having said those nine words he was surprised when the XO growled: "Enough o' that papist nonsense, sir; a simple "Thank God" will suffice." So it was reported, anyway ...

Be careful with humour unless you are a well established, fairly senior officer and you know the table. Not everyone can take a joke when their god is involved.

Short is better than long.

Speak up.


----------



## Jackson10 (9 Dec 2011)

Thanks. I am the junior officer, so I will not take any chances. Short and respectful.


----------



## Edward Campbell (9 Dec 2011)

An addendum to my "Speak up" remark. It is an small _honour_ to be asked to say grace; you are part of the dining "process," you help to establish and maintain the essential formality, but, at the same time, comradeship, of the regimental (or wardroom) table. Do your part with pride and dignity: don't mumble.

I like "_For what we are about to receive, thank God_." It is short, non-denominational, not even overtly Christian and it covers all the bases.


----------



## Haggis (9 Dec 2011)

Whatever text you choose, be sure to speak forcefully, yet clearly and with an almost evangelical fervour.  You will likely never be asked to say grace again.


----------



## Pusser (9 Dec 2011)

If you can't be witty, at least be brief.

_advice given me many years ago_

Unfortunately, I've never been known for being brief... ;D


----------



## MJP (9 Dec 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I've never been known for being brief... ;D



That isn't what your wife says...  ;D


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (9 Dec 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> That isn't what your wife says...  ;D



BAZINGA!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Dec 2011)

Meh, as long as your mistress doesn't say that....


----------



## Lowlander (9 Dec 2011)

This is the one my regiment uses:

some hae meat, and canna eat
and some wad eat that want it;
but we hae meat, and we can eat
and sae the lord be thankit


I think that likly this is used by most if not all Scottish Regiments, I'm sure the Irish have something interesting as well


----------



## AmmoTech90 (9 Dec 2011)

Seeing as you are Log O, and cooks are loggies, you could appropriate the RLC one:

For the food we are about to eat, and the skill of those who prepare and serve it, Lord make us truly grateful, Amen.

To make it non-demoninational cut out the Lord.


----------



## dimsum (9 Dec 2011)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Seeing as you are Log O, and cooks are loggies, you could appropriate the RLC one:
> 
> For the food we are about to eat, and the skill of those who prepare and serve it, Lord make us truly grateful, Amen.
> 
> To make it non-demoninational cut out the Lord.



...probably the "Amen" too.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (9 Dec 2011)

Well you gotta let people know you are done speaking, otherwise you will just have long pause.


----------



## dimsum (9 Dec 2011)

Brihard said:
			
		

> "Over."  ;D



"Out."  Just to make sure no one else starts talking.    :bowing:


----------



## Jackson10 (21 Dec 2011)

So, I went with the 9 words referenced above. A WO came up to me after and said, "sir, that is shortest grace I have ever heard, good job."

Thanks for the advice.


----------

